
IntelliJ IDEA 2016.3 GA: Java 8 and ES6, Debugger and UI improvements, more - andrey_cheptsov
https://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2016/11/intellij-idea-2016-3-ga-java-8-and-es6-debugger-and-ui-improvements-and-a-ton-more/
======
lars_francke
One thing that IntelliJ does not support is working on multiple branches of a
product without having to reindex.

I work with a lot of Open Source tools (e.g. Hadoop, Kafka) with complex build
setups. It often takes 10+ minutes for IntelliJ to load a project. If I now
switch to a different branch it starts all over again.

I wish it'd keep a cache of multiple index versions around.

~~~
chikei
I use git worktree as a workaround for this case.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Can you go into more detail about that?

~~~
zimbu668
I assume he means he uses git worktree to create a directory structure like
so:

src/my_project_master/

src/my_project_develop/

src/my_project_new_feature/

Each with it's own IntelliJ project. If he needs to switch branches it's
relatively fast to open a different existing project rather than git checkout
branch, which can cause IntelliJ to become unresponsive as it reindexes
everything.

Not tried this, but I experience this quite often and will have to give this a
shot.

------
Rezo
The recent WebStorm 2016.3 is really great as well: Flow support, convert to
ES6 quick actions, React Native, debug Node apps inside Docker containers,
ESLint quick fixes, etc.

If your editor doesn't offer basic productivity accelerators like React
property autocompletion, or a Go-to-Definition that works across ES6 modules,
or refactoring support in JS, you should really look into a proper IDE like
WebStorm. Yes, it costs actual money, but it's a no-brainer for professionals.
I've tried VS Code, Atom and others but keep coming back to WS for the pure
productivity aspects.

------
andy_ppp
400% CPU on PyCharm for me... I am super impressed with the features of this
IDE; for me personally the jetbrains ones are my favourite, but whatever the
setup on this Mac they are too slow for me to use.

Since moving to VSCode my laptop battery lasts a couple of hours longer :-/

~~~
LoneWolf
I find it surprising that some people complain about performance, here even
with two large Java projects I only get that kind of CPU % when building
indexes (only after importing a project or dependency adjustments) and its
only for a few minutes.

Maybe a specific Python project thing?

~~~
nogridbag
As someone else mentioned, if you switch branches, IntelliJ will need reindex
everything. I switch branches several times per day on some projects and it's
annoying enough where I considered switching over to light weight editor.

------
staticelf
What about font rendering on linux, any better?

As of now, it's so horrible I can't use the product. Font rendering in Atom or
Sublime is so much better.From what I understand this is because of their
usage of java swing. But looking at fonts is what we do all day and I can't
have them to look like shit.

~~~
noir_lord
[http://i.imgur.com/vkEq2qP.png](http://i.imgur.com/vkEq2qP.png)

Left is Intellij, Right is VS Code, same font same size.

Using the latest x64 jdk release on bintray, it's remarkably close for a swing
based app.

~~~
malkia
It's hard to judge though, since the image has compression artifacts. Also
hinted anti-aliasing may look well on one monitor, and bad on another (RGB
horizontally vs vertically, or other arrangement). But ignoring this, the
outlines look very nice in both.

And having said that, I actually prefer fixed non-anti-aliased, in fact very
pixelish "Anonymous Pro 8" everywhere.

------
cmrdporcupine
I really wish they'd roll the CLion C++ support into their IDEA releases, so I
could just use one tool for multiple languages.

~~~
anastasiak2512
We do plan it in some future
([https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/CPP-4141](https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/CPP-4141)).
However, due to historical and some technical reasons, it's not that quick, so
postponed for now until we find some resources for this task.

~~~
pswenson
you should at least get the makefile support from C++ in there.. people use
makefiles for bootstrapping docker all the time.
[https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEABKL-5173](https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEABKL-5173)

------
evenh
The Java 8 refactorings looks awesome!

~~~
andrey_cheptsov
Similar quick-fixes are now available for Kotlin as well:
[https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/whatsnew/img/2016.3/idea_2016...](https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/whatsnew/img/2016.3/idea_2016_3_kotlin_loop_to_lambda.png)

------
danieljoonlee
does intellij idea not update itself on mac if i have the previous version?
it's sending me to a new download link for 500mb+

~~~
tf2manu994
You can fix this using the intellij toolbox

